# Lappy wtf =/



## ~- Chuckñorris -~ (13. November 2010)

Also, ich hab mir vor circa 3 wochen einen neuen laptop gekauft, hab wow drauf installiert und konnte sogar auf ultra zocken (!).
Naja aber seid einer woche kann ich nich ma mehr auf gut umstellen (von gut bis ultra is das son roter balken). 
Hat wer ne Idee an was das liegen könnte?


----------



## Ralum (13. November 2010)

hatte ich auch, hast du in der zwischenzeit neue treiber installiert?


----------



## ~- Chuckñorris -~ (13. November 2010)

nur updates. Treiber glaub nich


----------



## Shavana (13. November 2010)

den wtf und cache ordner mal löschen, hat bei mir geholfen...Aber voher die beiden ordner vorsichtshalber mal sichern.


----------



## Ralum (13. November 2010)

also, bei mir lag das problem an den graka-treiber.

welches betriebssystem benutzt du?


----------



## Rukosh (13. November 2010)

Was mir dazu einfällt , wäre eigentlich nur ,dass du versuchen solltest deine Treiber zu aktualisieren..Hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit Jedi Academy..nur konnte ich das garnicht spielen , weils nicht angegangen ist ^^
Naja , hoffe ich konnte helfen  
P.S: Ja ,ich mein den Triber für die Grafikkarte ^^..


----------



## kthxbye (13. November 2010)

Hatte das nach dem 4.0 Patch auch...
Ich glaub da wurde sogar angezeigt, dass die Treiber nich aktuell sind, wenn ich mit der Maus drübergefahren bin.

Jedenfalls: Hab Treiber alle aktuallisiert und es ging dann.


----------



## ~- Chuckñorris -~ (13. November 2010)

geht noch immer nicht habe WTf und Cache Ordner gelöscht


----------



## MrBlaki (13. November 2010)

Shavana schrieb:


> den wtf und cache ordner mal löschen, hat bei mir geholfen...Aber voher die beiden ordner vorsichtshalber mal sichern.



Cache Ordner muss man nicht sichern werden bei jedem Neustart neu erstellt...^^


----------



## Ahrês (13. November 2010)

ich würd das mit neuen treibern auch ausprobieren ! wenn das nicht hilft Beine in die hand und Umtauschen das teil!


----------



## Galain (13. November 2010)

Erstellt doch mal bitte Themen mit ordentlich aussagekräftigen Überschriften ... Man kommt sich ja vor wie in der Gaga Bubu Krabbelgruppe.

Zu Deinem Anliegen:
Kann es sein, dass das Spiel vielleicht im OpenGL Modus läuft, oder auf dem Laptop irgendwelche Treiberupdates der Grafikkarte fehlgeschlagen sind?


----------



## RainbowRaider (13. November 2010)

Wenn du mit der Maus über den roten Balken gehst steht da dass Problem im Tooltip.
Bei mir stand da "Installieren sie ein Grafikkarten Treibe Update"

Hab ich gemacht.... und siehe da ich kann wieder alles auf Ultra stellen.


----------



## Sagitarias (13. November 2010)

Hallo,

das könnte daran liegen, dass du keine Direct X 11 Grafikkarte hast. Die neuen Wassereffekte bei WOW brauchen dieses, deswegen wirst du denke ich nicht höher stellen können. Mein Bruder hat das gleich problem.

Grüße


----------



## Sonsbecker (13. November 2010)

im windows-mobilitätscenter mal nachsehen, ob dort durch zufall nicht

"max. energiesparen" oder ähnliches aktiviert ist

bin ich mit dem Laptop auch mal drüber gestolpert - war noch aktiv vom nicht-netz-betrieb


----------



## Galain (13. November 2010)

Sagitarias schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das könnte daran liegen, dass du keine Direct X 11 Grafikkarte hast. Die neuen Wassereffekte bei WOW brauchen dieses, deswegen wirst du denke ich nicht höher stellen können. Mein Bruder hat das gleich problem.
> 
> Grüße



Für DirectX11 müsstest Du erst einmal Windows7 benutzen und zum anderen WOW explizit mitteilen, dass Du es auch zur Darstellung benutzen willst (Konsolenbefehl im Spiel oder Eintrag in der config.wtf). Ansonsten läuft alles wie immer mit DirectX9, auch die neuen Wassereffekte...


----------



## Sagitarias (13. November 2010)

Poste doch mal welchen Lappi du hast...dann kann ich dir mehr sagen.


----------



## Sagitarias (13. November 2010)

@ Galain....stimm das kommt auch noch dazu...


----------



## HugoBoss24 (13. November 2010)

hatte erst selbes problem. auch laptop spielte auch auf ultra und schwupp auf einmal gings nicht mehr. bei mir musste ich den nvidia graka treiber von der website erneuern. übers windowsupdate war nur ein älterer installiert worden. danach lief alles wie vorher.


----------



## Sagitarias (13. November 2010)

Die Treiber übers Windows update zu beziehen ist sowieso fürn...Ar......


----------



## ~- Chuckñorris -~ (13. November 2010)

http://www.neckermann.at/product/Technik,Computer_und_Buero,Notebooks_und_Netbooks/15,6_chiliGreen_Notebook_Mobilitas_NW1,258888463,500256.html?suchparam=3d8c5b0ac2301444f772579047dbd8c906fc53700121b5b15c085ad2549092bd9b16f46f9839733c24b6051de8c1318744d6436363881a8e490ad09b171e3872fe90ad4d03ba9d2f5777f7d9c7d7b406b285217f8f2a9bd23acf61877b90129d128de9fa03537fb1060dc93f47c7a38bbce41d3f81a4306daba5a974295f


Gott jetzt kommen die Flames!

Vorerst sei gesagt ich hatte als ich ihn bekommen hab 80-100 fps in dala und im raid so 130

aber jetzt nur mehr 30 oO, könnt ihr mir evtl verraten wie man den graka treiber aktualisiert ?


----------



## Sagitarias (13. November 2010)

Dein Laptop hat auf jeden fall nur eine Direkt X 10 Graka...deswegen ist eine Ultra einstellung schon mal garnicht möglich.


----------



## Galain (13. November 2010)

Der Link geht leider nicht.

Das mit dem Update ist relativ einfach. Du gehst auf die Internetseite des Herstellers der Grafikkarte und suchst den neuesten Treiber für Dein Modell. Dann deinstallierst Du den Treiber der Grafikkarte auf Deinem Laptop (meist muss man danach neu starten). Im weiteren Verlauf installierst Du den heruntergeladenen Treiber und dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen.




Sagitarias schrieb:


> Dein Laptop hat auf jeden fall nur eine Direkt X 10 Graka...deswegen ist eine Ultra einstellung schon mal garnicht möglich.


@Sagitarias: Bitte informier Dich mal richtig, bevor Du immer son Quatsch schreibst. DirectX10 hat mit der Einstellung Ultra nun rein gar nichts zu tun...


----------



## Vaishyana (13. November 2010)

Ahrês schrieb:


> ich würd das mit neuen treibern auch ausprobieren ! wenn das nicht hilft Beine in die hand und Umtauschen das teil!


Weil du einen Treiber installiert hast und danach die Grafik nicht mehr funktioniert tauschst du gleich deinen Rechner um?


----------



## ink0gnito (13. November 2010)

Sagitarias schrieb:


> Dein Laptop hat auf jeden fall nur eine Direkt X 10 Graka...deswegen ist eine Ultra einstellung schon mal garnicht möglich.





Gott ey, schweig doch einfach mal.
Ich hab selber "nur" eine DX 10 Graka, und zocke seit ewigkeiten auf Ultra, wtf


----------



## retschi (13. November 2010)

Rukosh schrieb:


> Was mir dazu einfällt , wäre eigentlich nur ,dass du versuchen solltest deine Treiber zu aktualisieren..Hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit Jedi Academy..nur konnte ich das garnicht spielen , weils nicht angegangen ist ^^
> Naja , hoffe ich konnte helfen
> P.S: Ja ,ich mein den Triber für die Grafikkarte ^^..



Jedi Academy <3


----------



## Sagitarias (13. November 2010)

Was willst du eigentlich....ohne Direkt x 11 gibt es nicht den Vollen grafikumfang...ganz einfache Kiste...selbst wenn du auf ultra Spielst...

Und achte gefälligst mal auf deine Ausdrucksweise....


----------



## MayoAmok (13. November 2010)

Cooler Threadtitel! Der läd ein, hier zu lesen, und Dir bei Deinem Problem zu helfen......wirklich!


----------



## ink0gnito (13. November 2010)

Sagitarias schrieb:


> Was willst du eigentlich....ohne Direkt x 11 gibt es nicht den Vollen grafikumfang...ganz einfache Kiste...selbst wenn du auf ultra Spielst...
> 
> Und achte gefälligst mal auf deine Ausdrucksweise....





DU hast mir sicherlich nicht zu sagen, wie ICH mich benehmen soll.
Und was ich will?Ganz einfach, dir dein unwissen weg nehmen.


----------



## wertzû (13. November 2010)

Sagitarias schrieb:


> Dein Laptop hat auf jeden fall nur eine Direkt X 10 Graka...deswegen ist eine Ultra einstellung schon mal garnicht möglich.



fail


----------



## Dantevalerius (13. November 2010)

Hall erstmal.

Also 1.

Man braucht kein Direkt X11 um auf Ultra zu spielen,das tue ich auch mit meiner normalen Geforce 9600 GT.^^

2.Ich hatte bis vor kurzem extreme lags und fps einbrüche.Dann stiess ich in nem wow forum auf den Tip,mal folgendes in die Config datei von wow einzufügen:

SET gxApi "opengl"

und zwar in die letzte spalte ganz unten.

Und voila ich hatte auch diesen komischen roten balken und konnte meine Grafikeinstellungen bei wow nicht mehr auf ultra geschweige denn normal stellen.Mein tip:

Schau mal in den config ordner in deinem wow ordner und schau nach ob diese zeile da drin steht.Wenn ja,lösche sie und speichere den ordner so ab und dann schau mal bei wow rein obs wieder geht mit der einstellung.

Ich habe meine fps probleme anders in den griff bekommen.Habe dann dieses opengl wieder gelöscht.Brachte mir ja nichts.

Also versuchs mal so.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. November 2010)

Also ich hab dieses Notebook: 

*Lenovo IdeaPad Y560 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook (Intel Core i5-450M, 2,4 GHz, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, ATI Radeon 5730, DVD, Win 7 HP)*
Bei Amazon bestellt. Treiber sind auch alle aktuell, aber habe auch schon bei mittleren Einstellungen FPS-Einbrüche. Eigentlich sollte die Kiste das ja packen.


----------



## Jeeper (14. November 2010)

wie viel fps haste da den auf mittlerer einstellung?


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. November 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Hall erstmal.
> 
> Also 1.
> 
> ...



Du zockst mit ner 9600GT auf Ultra? Welche Auflösung: VGA?


----------

